# KYB GR-2 Struts/B12 Nissan Clutch



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Sorry for posting these here as i do not want to ship these items, for pick-up only

for B13 91-94 Sentra, KYB GR-2 both struts for the front 18K miles, good condition. 

B12 Nissan Key Value clutch w/ less than 500 miles on it 

Tevs
714-484-0325 hm.
714-939-2674 wk.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

adding this to the list

TSURU/GSR 2000 emblems - new

another used set of M's Filter/MAF adaptor for fwd SR20 SE-R's and DET S13/S14's

ANIME - 2 new DVD's of OUTLAW STAR, 9 episodes by BANDAI

Tevs


----------

